# Bonsai Lotus



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Does any know about this plant? Scientific name? or is this a variety of some common lotus? Or is fake like miniature pigs?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If it is real I want one. But I would bet large amounts of money on FAKE.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it's regular lotus but I know somebody on Youtube that's growing this. We'll see.


----------

